# What to add to Hercules' diet?



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

So as some of you may have been following in my other post the other day about getting Hercules, I've now got him! And I learned today that his food is "Sunseed Hedgehog Formula" it's a 709g container of it, and there's still about 3/4 left in there. The guy I got Hercules from told me that it would last me about a week... Which doesn't seem right? But I dunno, we'll see how it goes.. 

Anyways.. the point is, what can I add to this, because currently that's all he gets, and I think that's all he's ever really gotten.. What kind of cat food or whatnot will best go with this? And then once this runs out, stick to the cat food?? I think Hercules is slightly bigger than he should be, just from others that I've seen, but then again, I guess they're all very different, right? 

I am on a budget too.. not saying I need to buy home brand everything! But I'm not going to go and buy him the most expensivest food there is! You know? 

Thanks for the help guys! This forum is great


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey there,
There's a sticky on the Diet and Nutrition thread called Dry cat Food List, you should take a look at it!  

When Col. Mustard came to live with us she was eating ferret food, I didn't know better so I bought her the Sunseed food. After I read here that that food isn't too good either, I switched her diet to a mix of 40% Wellness Indoor Health, 40% Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck and 20% Sunseed. I gotta say, she doesn't really eat a lot of the Sunseed, she prefers the cat food. 

And 3/4 of the container will probably last you way more than a week. They don't eat that much, one bag of cat food will last you a long time (just make sure it doesn't get stale.)  

Regarding his size, he might be a big hedgie. Or does he look fat? 

Good luck!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's the cat food list.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a very interesting topic that was going on about hedgehog's sizes and weights. It can help you figure out if Hercules looks overweight or just big. 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6901&p=57392&hilit=hedgehog+sizes#p57392


----------



## Shelobe (Jul 22, 2010)

I went out and bought 3 different foods that ended up costing me around 60 bucks. It seemed pretty expensive since I'm a budget as well. Good thing is that it will last a loooooooong time and I also give the mix to my cat. To help keep the cost down, I also set aside little things for ****tles when I cook dinner. The other night I made chicken alfredo so I put aside some chicken, pasta and broccoli for the little guy. When you're out I'd get some mealworms too. They are pretty cheap and can be stored in your fridge.


----------



## JESSJAMES (May 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, that works too I guess. But I'm vegetarian, so he wouldn't get any meat from me  Fruit & veggies that he can have I'd share with him though at times. 

I took a list of stuff I needed to buy today (food too). Like, I wrote a list of the cat food types I was looking for, and I couldn't find ANY of them! D: Annoying.. maybe they don't have those ones in Canada...


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, it can be a little frustrating to shop for food... I really wanted to give the Colonel the Chicken Soup for the Cat's Lover Soul, but couldn't find a store around here that carries it. 

Did you see something else you thought it might be good?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you tried organic food stores? Sometimes they carry a couple varieties of the food you may want.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i know that pet valu carries wellness (im in canada) and it also carries chicken soup for the cat lovers soul, you should try there for foods, wellness isnt that expensive compared to other foods like royal canin im not sure about chicken soup tho..  I would recommend emailing the company that sells the food brand you want and getting them to send free samples to you because not all hedgies will like the food you buy for them. check out the pet valu site and see if they have the brand that you were looking for

http://www.petvalu.com/


----------

